# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Mẫu ArtCAM & JdPaint 2D-3D chia sẻ free từ trang DieukhacViet.net

## CKD

Ngoài một số mẫu mà mình đã lập chủ đề để chia sẻ, mình vẫn còn một ít chưa upload.
Dạo một vòng thấy có trang chia sẻ & bán mẫu rất hay, đa dạng nhưng giá thì rất bình dân nên mình giới thiệu ở đây. 

- Trang Điêu khắc Việt..
--- link facebook https://www.facebook.com/dieukhacviet
--- link website  http://www.dieukhacviet.net/

Trên đây thường xuyên tặng mẫu free cho các bạn. Nếu có thông tin mẫu free mình cũng sẽ cố copy link vào đây để anh em tiện theo dõi.
Mẫu free http://www.dieukhacviet.net/p/bmp-free.html

*Phật Quan Âm*
- link mediafire http://www.mediafire.com/download/br...jw/free002.rar


*Tứ bình*
- link tenlua https://tenlua.vn/download/1737e62ee7026b011f35/tu-binh  --- https://www.facebook.com/dieukhacviet


Bạn nào dowload thì nhớ like & chia sẻ trang https://www.facebook.com/dieukhacviet & http://www.dieukhacviet.net để mọi người cùng biết nhé  :Smile: .

----------


## CKD

*Tứ quý*
- link http://www.dieukhacviet.net/p/bmp-free.html download http://www.mediafire.com/download/5v...jtvtp3/TQ1.rar


*Đại bàng*
- link http://www.dieukhacviet.net/p/bmp-free.html download http://www.mediafire.com/download/4a...g13g/DB001.rar


Bạn nào dowload thì nhớ like & chia sẻ trang https://www.facebook.com/dieukhacviet & http://www.dieukhacviet.net để mọi người cùng biết nhé  :Smile: .

----------

MINHAT, Mr.L, son_heinz

----------


## ketnoj

> *Tứ quý*
> - link http://www.dieukhacviet.net/p/bmp-free.html download http://www.mediafire.com/download/5v...jtvtp3/TQ1.rar
> 
> 
> *Đại bàng*
> - link http://www.dieukhacviet.net/p/bmp-free.html download http://www.mediafire.com/download/4a...g13g/DB001.rar
> 
> 
> Bạn nào dowload thì nhớ like & chia sẻ trang https://www.facebook.com/dieukhacviet & http://www.dieukhacviet.net để mọi người cùng biết nhé .


Ké 1 link bmp nhé  https://yadi.sk/d/I-M30h9HVDmis

----------


## minhthietkead

Nhận vẽ thiết kế cho các cửa hàng nội thất gỗ và những ai cần mẫu hoa văn phù điêu nổi 3D chạm khắc gỗ đục máy CNC sử dụng trong nghành nội thất: bàn ghế, gường, tủ, cửa, trần thạch cao, khung tranh, khung gương cổ điển Châu Âu..



Liên hệ: 09 33 74 04 82 --- minhthietkead@gmail--com

----------

